# Oh Merlin...



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was forced to euthanize my dear Merlin today after I came home to find him with severe dropsy. I wish I could've had more time with him but alas, these fishes' lives go by so quickly... 









Goodbye Merlin. You'll always be in my heart.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

so sorry for your los. i hope he is swimming happily under the rainbow bridge


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry for the loss..SIP Merlin


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! SIP


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

SIP Merlin <3
"Now, lots of ups and downs like a... like a helicopter." - Merlin, Teaching Arthur how to swim like a fish in Sword in the Stone


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## Spirios (Sep 23, 2013)

Rest in peace Merlin, so that you may comfort those who perished quietly in stores under the rainbow bridge


----------

